# Surface dwelling fish for open top tank?



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm looking for suggestions on suitable surface dwelling fish for an open top tank, which means they can't be jumpers, but like to hang out at the surface primarily. I also have shrimp in the tank, do I don't want anything big enough to eat the adult shrimp (losing shrimplets is OK, there's enough hiding places so some will survive). I'm sort of coming up short with ideas of what to get.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Dwelling at the surface and jumping kind of go together. I don't know how much luck you'll have finding a fish that doesn't combine the two. Most fish will quit jumping after they get acclimated to the tank, so it might be worthwhile to use a screen top for a few weeks or until the fish seem to have calmed down, then removing it.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Harlequin tetra are pretty common fish that fit the bill. They will not bother shrimp, school at the top and dont jump. They also look great in huge school.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Rainbow p gertrudae, common danios, guppies. You will have an occasional jump, but shouldn't be very often.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I can name two that did not work for me: Endler's livebearers and white clould mountain minnows. You asked about surface dwellers, but I will mention that kuhli loaches have been determined suicidal jumpers in my tank.


----------



## Option (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been told that white clouds will jump. Can anyone confirm this?



Michael said:


> I can name two that did not work for me: Endler's livebearers and white clould mountain minnows. You asked about surface dwellers, but I will mention that kuhli loaches have been determined suicidal jumpers in my tank.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

white clouds do jump here and there. i work at a LFS and we have open tops and never see a silver halfbeaks on the floor


----------

